# 499$ cat toy



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Apple has, at last, created something that will fill that gap between cat nip mouse and laser pointer!!!





!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Boy....I sure feel silly...I just use a shoe string


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

what's the obsession with cats around here


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

morbid mike said:


> what's the obsession with cats around here


They taste like chicken


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

joker said:


> They taste like chicken


 Lol. Its funny cause its true.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now you know what your cats do while you're at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He better hope Apple does not come up with a litter box app


My cat used to sit in my lap when I was on the computer and try to catch the cursor. Really slowed down the typing


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought I read that you cat S%^& on your lap LOL


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

morbid mike said:


> I thought I read that you cat S%^& on your lap LOL


I'm sure that would slow her typing down too.

(at least replied in the correct year: Some people reply to posts which are severel years old...lol)


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I was using Talking Tom on the iPad to get my dogs to stop barking. Met with varied success...


----------

